# Sports betting in India



## Mitra (Apr 29, 2011)

India is a developing country  but i don't understand why Sports betting is still a criminal offense in India. The surprise fact is that online sports betting in India doesn't comes under the illegal activity. User can easily earn huge amount of money via playing online sports betting and other casino games. Today several online websites are available over the Internet through which user can play sports betting and other games. I think Indian Government should also legalize  Sports betting in India.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 29, 2011)

That's right, it's everyone's right to have the opportunity to bet online. But look what happened in USA. Even one of the most developed countries has problems with it.


----------



## delois201 (May 2, 2011)

I think most countries have already legalized sports betting. But people should be sure that this websites has been accredited already to avoid any conflicts.


----------



## kimpetro (Aug 12, 2011)

Its totally fact that Sports betting is still a criminal offense in India. Betting is one of the bad habit and this can damage many families financially. I think betting should be legal and of course the government could also boost its coffers by taxing gambling activities.


----------



## joshef (Aug 17, 2012)

It's all depend on the government of the respective country. Online sports betting is legal in UK but at the same time not in USA. Now many countries have legalize online betting in their states like Australia, UK, Costa Rica, Russia, Singapore, Italy, etc, but not India.


----------



## Kenyon (Sep 20, 2012)

Off course man you are right. Every country have its own rules and regulations. In India, Sports betting is still a crime because they think betting is the root of evil. A man may earn a lot of money by sports betting but this money will be illegal under the courts of law of India and other countries like India.


----------



## lnwpenza (Nov 1, 2013)

I think betting should be legal and of course the government could also boost its coffers by taxing gambling activities.


----------



## betzz12 (Nov 19, 2013)

There would still be some long process for this "legalization" matters. We all know that.


----------

